# Bristol 167 Brabazon



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

*S



View attachment 498895



Specification*
Powerplants 8 coupled 2,500 hp Bristol Centaurus XX engines 
Span 230 ft 0 in
Maximum Weight 290,000 lb
Capacity 12 crew and 100 passengers
Maximum Speed 300 mph
Cruising Speed 250 mph
Endurance / Range 5,500 miles
*Number built*
Type 167 Brabazon I One only – G-AGPW 
*Survivors*
None (Scrapped) Some components are displayed in the Science Museum, London and at the National Museum of Flight in Scotland

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2018)

Such a futuristic looking aircraft.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2018)

.... you can see why jet turbine engines are so superior ... the complexity of coupled piston engines and the weight and complexity of counter rotating props .... dinosaur in a turbine age


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2018)

Good stuff!

Also watched this the other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

*Specification*
Powerplants 8 coupled 2,500 hp Bristol Centaurus XX engines 
Span 230 ft 0 in
Maximum Weight 290,000 lb
Capacity 12 crew and 100 passengers
Maximum Speed 300 mph
Cruising Speed 250 mph
Endurance / Range 5,500 miles
*Number built*
Type 167 Brabazon I One only – G-AGPW 
*Survivors*
None (Scrapped) Some components are displayed in the Science Museum, London and at the National Museum of Flight in Scotland

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

View attachment 499574

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowman (Jun 26, 2018)

Great! A Brabazon could become the real flying Queen Mary!


----------



## wuzak (Jun 26, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... you can see why jet turbine engines are so superior ... the complexity of coupled piston engines and the weight and complexity of counter rotating props .... dinosaur in a turbine age



The Brabazon Mk II would have been powered by 4 coupled Bristol Proteus (ie 8 in total) gas turbines. Development difficulty with the Proteus and the Brabazon meant that the Mk II was never built.

The Mk II would have had similar or more power, and a reduction in weight of 10,000lb (4540kg)!

But I guess the Mk II would have been stuck with those thick wings - how deep do they have to be to house a Centaurus completely inside?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Jul 4, 2018)

The major cost items were the building hangers etc. and runway. This was returned in their use in the Concorde program so it was not as great a loss as it appeared. Still. Had they gone for cheap seats then 300 passengers transatlantic in one lift with no fuelling stops and a cruising speed only 17% slower than the later US piston competition, it could have been a viable business model and this is on the Mk1 figures. Today passengers cope (badly in some cases) with durations non stop that are even longer. More Loftleidir CL44 than Concorde.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2018)

View attachment 510310

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)

From Facebook












.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxhbMZbh_O0&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR2G-qXecY3NIsrmq170W35NlW-HvtOuIzxvoHY1Vr33rQEm5Egj9xq6H4M_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

Mr George Strauss, Minister of Supply, is among government officials who flew in the giant Bristol Brabazon, the world's largest landplane, during its two day visit to London Airport. (Photo by J A Hampto

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

16th June 1950: The world's largest propeller driven airliner, the eight engined Bristol Brabazon on the tarmac at London Airport. The aircraft's captain points out some of its features to BOAC's hostess of the year. ransport, Aviation, September 1949, Filton, Bristol, England, Bristol Brabazon airliner powered by eight Centaurus Radial engines on general view as the plane under went testing, This hugh plane ( the Worlds largest at the time) was designed to fly transatlantic routes but proved to be a complete commercial failure with only one being built 
Bristol, England. 1949. Lord Brabazon (centre, hands in pockets) is pictured during safety tests for the maiden flight of "Brab One".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

